# Digital Ocean - New York City Location



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 30, 2013)

So I'm as giddy as a school girl right now.  Digital Ocean finally has servers in 111 8th street in the heart of New York City!  This is also the Google Datacenter downtown (Google now owns the building) and is known to have a great network.  I've been looking for a service here for a few years and I finally got one!  Here's the e-mail:

DigitalOcean is happy to announce the opening of our newest data center in New York City. 111 8th Avenue (NY2) is not only the third largest building in New York City, but is also New York’s Google building. In addition to significantly increasing East Coast capacity, this new datacenter brings DigitalOcean even closer to rolling out private networking for our customers, which will premiere in NY2!

Due to our tremendous growth, we are investing heavily in our infrastructure as we continue to add more capacity and new data centers throughout the world. Additionally, we have added a significant amount of server capacity in Europe. $5 per month, 512MB droplets, are, once again, available for deployment for all customers in Amsterdam.
 

Awesome!


----------



## wdq (Jul 30, 2013)

When I first read the email I remembered seeing some threads where you were looking for a VPS in this datacenter.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 30, 2013)

Yep!  And I wanted that specific building as well.  I just deployed a droplet there.  Safe to say, pretty excited!


----------



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2013)

Hell yeah! Good to see more actual NYC providers.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2013)

Ah, couldn't resist. The promo code URL in the email they sent me didn't work, or doesn't appear to be added to my account. But fuck it, added $5 anyway from PayPal and ordered one.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 30, 2013)

By the way,

To those worried about how Google isn't renewing their tenants in this datacenter...  

To my knowledge Digital Ocean is with TelX at that location.  When I talked with TelX a few months back I asked them about that situation (Google not renewing tenants leases) and they informed me their lease doesn't end till 2018.  Now in 5 years we really don't know what'll happen, but for now we know it'll be there for a while.  

*Edit:* By the way the promo code is NY2SSD5, and it's supposed to credit 5 dollars into your account.  You can also open a support ticket and ask them to credit to your account that way as well.  

*Edit 2:* By the way, if you use this promo code (BEARFISH10) instead of the above one, you get 10 dollars instead of the 5 dollars they had in the e-mail.


----------



## clarity (Jul 30, 2013)

I got my $10 credit. I wonder what I should use one for.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 30, 2013)

So any particular requirements of the coupon?


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 30, 2013)

This is interesting. http://bgp.he.net/AS62567


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 30, 2013)

----


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 30, 2013)

I believe you can still use 'LET20' to get 20 dollars credit.

Edit: Location test IP + files for reference. 

New York -speedtest-ny1.digitalocean.com

New York - speedtest-nyc2.digitalocean.com

Amsterdam - speedtest-ams1.digitalocean.com

San Fransisco - speedtest-sfo1.digitalocean.com


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Jul 30, 2013)

Oh dang!  LET20?  

Also, my serverbear just finished (in case you are all wondering): http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/07/31/ka6UA73Z4OcnSjIz

and shawn_ky, no real requirement really, you'll have to pay at minimum 5 dollars first though in order to redeem the coupon.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 30, 2013)

http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/07/31/4WEyu0btY7S1rpNh

My benchmark, I'll re-run it in a few days as I am sure they're getting hit hard with people benching right now.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 30, 2013)

Hmmm. I guess 5 for 20 is a pretty good deal. Or 10 if it doesn't work.


----------



## WebSearchingPro (Jul 30, 2013)

Hmm I didn't have to pay a cent to redeem the coupon, I entered my creditcard info + promo code then removed my credit info. Good to go~

Granted this was about a month ago.

Serverbear: http://serverbear.com/benchmark/2013/07/31/he7is7jefwN5uBlc


----------



## NodeBytes (Jul 30, 2013)

Anyone else having issues with the DO control panel and droplet creation being really slow?


----------



## Ruchirablog (Jul 31, 2013)

Nice network speeds :3


----------



## Reece-DM (Jul 31, 2013)

bcarlsonmedia said:


> Anyone else having issues with the DO control panel and droplet creation being really slow?


Probably people going mad and buying


----------



## MannDude (Jul 31, 2013)

Reece said:


> Probably people going mad and buying


It's loading fine for me now. Took a while for my VM to power off a few hours ago, though.


----------



## Pmadd (Jul 31, 2013)

My droplet still won't power up


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 31, 2013)

LET20 no longer working... BEARFISH10 is...


----------



## Jeffrey (Jul 31, 2013)

DigitalOcean is one of my favorite VPS providers.


----------



## shawn_ky (Jul 31, 2013)

Open  ticket and ask them to apply NY2SSD5 to your account and they'll put it in there too... Took a minute or two.. $15 credit added total.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 3, 2013)

I just requested BEARFISH10 and was told it was "not valid". SSDTWTTR from their Twitter feed was honored though.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 3, 2013)

> Hi,
> 
> We're excited to have you as a customer of DigitalOcean, we would like to verify your account.
> 
> ...



Anyone else get this?

I gave them my name / location and linked to twitter. But was wondering if everyone else was getting this message, or if it was just me because I paid with a card?


----------



## shawn_ky (Aug 3, 2013)

Paid with card. Nothing asked since


----------



## Steve (Aug 4, 2013)

Oh my gosh. Signing up right away, thanks for posting.


----------



## MannDude (Aug 4, 2013)

I asked Digital Ocean what would have happened to my account had I not seen the ticket or chose not to respond to the verification request:



> Unfortunately we receive a high number of abusive signups and when our automated fraud detection is triggered we contact the customers to establish a line of communication.
> 
> If the ticket had not received any reply in several days we would have no choice but to suspend the account as we have had no communication and no way to establish authenticity.
> 
> ...


I don't check my email that I use to sign up with providers all that often, so I didn't even know they opened up a ticket with me requesting more info. Glad I logged into today, randomly, as I had a question about their support of GRE tunnels.

So far, Digital Ocean has been great in the support department. Still haven't utilized the VPS that much, just sent in a handful of random / low priority tickets asking questions. I'll do another ServerBear benchmark and post the stats here after I feel things have slowed down there. I figure the results will be better in a week or so when not everyone is signing up.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 4, 2013)

Huh!  I never really received such things.  I guess we can all say that MannDude is quite the shady individual eh?


----------



## MannDude (Aug 4, 2013)

HalfEatenPie said:


> Huh!  I never really received such things.  I guess we can all say that MannDude is quite the shady individual eh?


Apparently so.

I ordered at the same time most of you all did. I didn't even demand coupon code after coupon code like all of you. I used the $5 coupon code and _purchased_ another $5 worth of credit.


----------



## Francisco (Aug 4, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Apparently so.
> 
> I ordered at the same time most of you all did. I didn't even demand coupon code after coupon code like all of you. I used the $5 coupon code and _purchased_ another $5 worth of credit.


You're the first person I know that has actually *paid* for service at DO. Everyone else I know has been living off coupons 

Francisco


----------



## MannDude (Aug 4, 2013)

Francisco said:


> You're the first person I know that has actually *paid* for service at DO. Everyone else I know has been living off coupons
> 
> 
> Francisco


I'll write it off as a donation / charity.


----------



## HalfEatenPie (Aug 4, 2013)

Haha well then crap.  I did initially pay them 20 dollars for the first coupon.  And then been living off of coupons like you said.


----------



## D. Strout (Aug 4, 2013)

I've sent $10 their way via PayPal and I have a credit card on file. No requests for verification yet, though I have had a total of three coupons applied to my account and create and destroy droplets a lot. I'm really curious what sort of behavior triggers that request. I certainly understand their concern, and would be happy to comply if they asked for that from me.


----------



## eva2000 (Aug 4, 2013)

Francisco said:


> You're the first person I know that has actually *paid* for service at DO. Everyone else I know has been living off coupons
> 
> 
> Francisco


well then count me as second person to pay.. found DO a few months back, first time i did pay ~$4 in charges, but since then me living of referral credits  And well these coupons are nice 

where's everyone else getting coupons from ?


----------



## Lee (Aug 4, 2013)

I have used a couple of coupons but also paying too, the coupons don't cover the monthly cost.

Overall I find them very reliable, support is good, fast and it's just all very convenient for things.  I have a setup across all 4 sites now and had zero issues thus far. 

The only real thing that both bothers and puzzles me is the lack of any real guidance on what they would consider abuse or excessive use of resource in terms of CPU and the like.  I am pretty sure the service is being abused a lot however it would appear given the very consistent performance that they keep it under control.

Still little things like not being able to increase the droplet size without having to snapshot, destroy and rebuild are a pain but not as if I do that often but I still like to start with what I need and grow when required, it's kinda the whole point of that type of system.  Again though, when I have needed to do it the process went smoothly.


----------



## Tux (Aug 5, 2013)

I have a NY2 droplet, works surprisingly well.


----------



## bdtech (Aug 5, 2013)

How much do they oversell? Seems they are comparable to vps providers


----------



## Tux (Aug 5, 2013)

bdtech said:


> How much do they oversell? Seems they are comparable to vps providers


Enough so people can live off credits(?)

I wonder how DO will be able to handle long-term growth.


----------



## Lee (Aug 5, 2013)

I suspect they are still very much in the PEI hand holding stage from a cost control point of view, whilst a lot are using credits many who are satisfied with the service will be paying and be happy to do so.  By the time they start to ween people off the credits the hope will be that they will also be happy to pay and for the most part I am sure they will.

Sure I seen somewhere that they already have a location in Asia in the planning, but I might be talking crap and it's someone else I tried to find it but could not.  But anyway it seems to be working for them and I can't see why it won't continue.


----------

